# Paint for a summer house



## Max Power (23 Jul 2010)

Any recommendations for paint for a summer house? 
Ive heard that Jotun is very good does anyone have experience of using it?


----------



## toysandboats (23 Jul 2010)

I use Cuprinol Shades in Cream and Willow (pale green).
They have lasted for 8 years so far but have been redone to brighten them up every two or 3 years.

The garden is open to the public each year under the National Gardens Scheme and it gets a lot of favourable comments.

If you've got Alan Titchmarsh's book "How to be a Gardener Book 2" then it's shown on pages 54 and 87.

David W


----------



## wizer (23 Jul 2010)

pictures please David!!! 8)


----------



## Max Power (23 Jul 2010)

Thanks David, as Wizer says would love to see a picture if possible


----------



## toysandboats (23 Jul 2010)

OK, here it is:
The artistic shot . . .






&
The full frontal . . .





David


----------



## Max Power (23 Jul 2010)

Looks lovely David, very good choice of colours and as they say a picture paints a thousand words =D>


----------

